# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  How to filter your gear (With Pictures)

## one8nine

Welcome to the series of injection threads by one8nine and MuscleScience




*What youll need-*
(You can buy these things from any research lab supply company)
1x whatman .22um or .2um syringe filter (PVDF, SFCA, or Nylon ONLY)

1x 10mL, 20mL, or 50mL syringe (big enough to fit all the gear being filtered)
1x insulin syringe (U-100, not U-40)
2x 18g needle
1x needle- any size (for venting air)
1x sterile sealed vial (big enough to fit the gear being filtered)
1x vial of Benzyl Alcohol, the smallest amount you can buy

*Step one: Adding BA*
(This is why you need the insulin syringe, and Benzyl Alcohol)
calculate how much 1% of the amount of gear that needs to be filtered is
your gear multiplied by 0.01-
5mL x 0.01 = 0.05mL BA = 5 units
10mL x 0.01 = 0.1mL BA = 10 units
20mL x 0.01 = 0.2mL BA = 20 units
50mL x 0.01 = 0.5mL BA = 50 units
100mL x 0.01 = 1.0mL BA = 100 units

Inject the BA into your original gear.
Your original gear probably has 1%-3% BA in it already, but just incase were adding another 1%. Obviously youre sketchy about your gea or you wouldnt be reading this thread in the first place. BA doesn't start to hurt until about 6%-10% anyway.

Even if your gear has none, 0.5% BA is all you need to kill germs. heres my reference:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=119405


*Step two: Draw your gear up*
(You need to put an 18g needle on the big syringe)
Pull all the gear into the big syringe with the 18g needle.
The best way to do this is fill the syringe with air equal to the amount of gear being drawn.
Hold your gear with the syringe in the seal, vian in the air, syringe below it.
Now push 5mL of air in, draw 5mL of oil in.
Repeat until finished


*Step three: Set it up*
(This is where you use the rest)
Put the small needle in the top of the vial, just deep enough to let air out. It is very important that you don't put the pin too deep, if you do then the oil will flow back out through it. You only want it deep enough to relieve air pressure.
Attach the new 18g needle to the syringe filter, and put the needle in the vial.

*Step four: DO IT!*
Draw some air into the syringe so you clear the small amount of oil from the needle chamber.
Remove the first 18g needle from the syringe with gear in it.
Make sure you have about 5mL of air space in the syringe.
Screw the syringe onto the syringe filter.
This will be a slow painful process but push it through that filter.
The filter itself holds 2mL, which is why we push air in behind it to clear the syringe filter.
*How to use a caulking gun to make this step easy*
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=165294

this is what got filtered out of 100mL of EQ:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=169055





Links to the rest of the series:

*The difference between normal injection pain and infection*
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=358617

*Injection pain: Why it happens and how to stop it*
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?p=4177202

*Passing out from injections*
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=358622

----------

